# Forum About Russia Politics  Выбираем Думу

## Юрка

Предлагаю быстренько определить, за кого MR.
Голосовать можно всем!

----------


## Rtyom

За «Единую Россию».

----------


## Scrabus

За "Яблоко".

----------


## Юрка

А я за Путина.
Хотя, Гражданская сила симпатична чем-то.

----------


## Bisquit

Под Путина косите - тоже графу "против всех" убрали?

----------


## Юрка

> Под Путина косите - тоже графу "против всех" убрали?

 Партия "Против всех" подралась с партией "За всех", за что была снята с выборов.

----------


## mishau_

Кто поставил "ЕР" в этом списке на первое место, того - на мороз!   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Кто поставил "ЕР" в этом списке на первое место, того - на мороз!

   ::  Это позиция яблочника? Угадал?

----------


## mishau_

[quote=Юрка] 

> Кто поставил "ЕР" в этом списке на первое место, того - на мороз!

   ::  Это позиция яблочника? Угадал?[/quote:22il7mwx] 
Неа!  Не угадал.  ::   
Первое место - "Против всех"
Второе  место - "Неявка"
...
Последнее место мелким шрифтом "ЕР"

----------


## Юрка

> Последнее место мелким шрифтом "ЕР"

 А чем она тебя обидела? Баню на берегу построил, а Митволь снёс?

----------


## mishau_

[quote=Юрка][quote="mishau_":1vmwp95d]Последнее место мелким шрифтом "ЕР"[/quote]А чем она тебя обидела? Баню на берегу посторил, а Митволь снёс?[/quote:1vmwp95d] 
Да ну??  ::   
«НР»: Может, вы предпочитаете партию «Единая Россия»? 
Олег Митволь: А разве это партия? Это, скорее всего, элемент государственной машины, объединение людей по отношению к государству. У них даже собственной идеологии нет. Вот КПРФ борется за противостояние современному режиму, ЛДПР прославляет своего лидера Владимира Жириновского. А у «Единой России» какая идеология?  
[url="http://www.nr2.ru/moskow/126421.html"]http://www.nr2.ru/moskow/126421.html[/url]

----------


## Ramil

Люди, не верьте агитации. Голосовать за Единую Россию - не значит голосовать за продолжение политики Путина, как бы они об этом не кричали. В России создаётся потенциал нового чудовища, ещё более страшного чем КПСС, и самое плачевное, что люди за это голосуют добровольно. У ЕР нет конкурентов, этим она и опасна. Даже если предположить, что сейчас в этой партии - кристально чистые и честные люди, вы не знаете, какой сброд придёт в неё завтра.
А вот когда ни один государственный пост, нельзя будет занять человеку, не являющемуся членом ЕР, когда в совете директоров всех крупных коммерческих предприятий будет сидеть по "члену", когда эти "члены" пролезут в редакции газет, телеканалов и пр., когда "члены" будут сидеть в ФСБ, милиции и судах,  мы получим то же, от чего шли последние 20 лет - монополию одной партии на управление государством, но тогда будет уже поздно.

----------


## Юрка

> Люди, не верьте агитации. Голосовать за Единую Россию - не значит голосовать за продолжение политики Путина, как бы они об этом не кричали.

 А если сделать так: 
- сравнить, как было тогда и как есть сейчас,
- найти корреляцию своего личного положения с составом парламента,
- добавить личное впечатление от их физиономий,
- получить ответ (ЕР!).  

> Даже если предположить, что сейчас в этой партии - кристально чистые и честные люди, вы не знаете, какой сброд придёт в неё завтра.

 Тогда мы их на следующих выборах прокатим.  

> А вот когда ни один государственный пост, нельзя будет занять человеку, не являющемуся членом ЕР

 Это называется "партийная система". За что боролись на то и напоролись?   ::    

> когда в совете директоров всех крупных коммерческих предприятий будет сидеть по "члену"

 Это называется "лобби". Для защиты интересов крупных компаний в парламенте. У "них" это тоже есть - это успокаивает.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Люди, не верьте агитации. Голосовать за Единую Россию - не значит голосовать за продолжение политики Путина, как бы они об этом не кричали.   А если сделать так:

  

> - сравнить, как было тогда и как есть сейчас

 Один хрен. Одинаково. Дураки были всегда   

> - найти корреляцию своего личного положения с составом парламента,

 Корреляции - никакой (слава Богу, я хочу, чтобы так было и дальше).   

> - добавить личное впечатление от их физиономий,

 Отрицательное   

> - получить ответ (ЕР!).

 Кто угодно, только не ЕР!   

> Даже если предположить, что сейчас в этой партии - кристально чистые и честные люди, вы не знаете, какой сброд придёт в неё завтра.

 Ага, а будут ли они? следующие выборы?   

> А вот когда ни один государственный пост, нельзя будет занять человеку, не являющемуся членом ЕР

 Мы боролись за многопартийную систему. Однопартийная у нас была в СССР.   

> когда в совете директоров всех крупных коммерческих предприятий будет сидеть по "члену"

 У них (у всех) бывает минимум по 2 влиятельных партии (консерваторы и лейбористы в Англии, демократы и республиканцы в США и т.д.) у нас - одна сплошная ЕР.

----------


## Юрка

> Корреляции - никакой (слава Богу, я хочу, чтобы так было и дальше).

 А у меня бабосы только недавно пошли косяком...  ::    

> Ага, а будут ли они? следующие выборы?

 Конечно!  

> Мы боролись за многопартийную систему. Однопартийная у нас была в СССР.

 ЕР выручит нас и в этом. Она образует сначала фракции, потом расколется на две-три партии и всё будет хорошо! 
А почему за Гражданскую силу никто не голосует? Либеральные ценности никому не близки?

----------


## BappaBa

> А почему за Гражданскую силу никто не голосует? Либеральные ценности никому не близки?

 Это парень из "Что? Где? Когда?"? =)

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка  А почему за Гражданскую силу никто не голосует? Либеральные ценности никому не близки?   Это парень из "Что? Где? Когда?"? =)

 Да. Адвокат Барщевский. http://www.gr-sila.ru/
Никому не нада?..

----------


## Scrabus

> Никому не нада?..

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

У меня почему-то такое ощущение, что нам милостливо предлагают самим избрать способ нашей казни. 
Всё, я, кажется. на выборы не пойду!  ::

----------


## Lampada

Предвыборная кампания http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGW46OQ1RfA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0EofQr9dr4

----------


## BappaBa

Ой, как псих зажигает сейчас по РТР!!! =) Умора! Хотя, конечно, свинья первостатейная.

----------


## mishau_

> Предлагаю быстренько определить, за кого MR.
> Голосовать можно всем!

 
Настоящим уведомляем, что в связи с вступлением в силу закона "О выборах статья 53 пункт 3" данный опрос должен быть немедленно прекращен и удален, иначе мы будем вынуждены блокировать доступ к вашему сайту на всей территории Российской Федерации.  
(Дежурный по сайту офицер ФСБ И.И.Иванов.) 
Текст статьи " 3. В течение пяти дней, предшествующих дню голосования, а также в день голосования запрещается опубликование (обнародование) результатов опросов общественного мнения, прогнозов результатов выборов депутатов Государственной Думы, иных исследований, связанных с указанными выборами, в том числе их размещение в информационно-телекоммуникационных сетях общего пользования (включая сеть "Интернет") "     ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

Строгость российских законов всегда смягчалась необязательностью их исполнения.

----------


## Scorpio

"Российские законы" тут вообще не при чем: MR зарегистрирован не в России.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> запрещается опубликование (обнародование) результатов опросов общественного мнения, прогнозов результатов выборов депутатов Государственной Думы, иных исследований, связанных с указанными выборами

   ::  
А на чёрной скамьеееее,
На скамье подсудиииимых... 
С другой стороны, гражданин прокурор, фраза "голосовать можно всем" (не только гражданам РФ) означает что мы не проводили исследований общественного мнения граждан РФ, а просто беседовали на тему...   ::

----------


## Ramil

Интересно будет соотнести текущие результаты с результатами выборов 2 декабря. Насколько мы ошиблись. Думаю, что у ЕР, всё же будет больший процент.

----------


## Rtyom

Крепитесь, ждать осталось недолго.

----------


## Leof

Путин прямо вот сейчас проникновенно так ко мне обратился из телевизора: "Я прошу Вас прийти на выборы и проголосовать за Единую Россию!"  :: 
Даже не знаю, что ему и ответить.

----------


## Rtyom

Чтобы к тебе не приставали всяки потусторонне-эфемерные сущности типа телевизионных, не надо с ними заговаривать. Это должно быть известно даже маленьким детям.  ::

----------


## Leof

Нет, Тём, это он просто увидел, как я пришёл на кухню набрать горсть мандаринов, и тут же мне и говорит с выражением.

----------


## Rtyom

Это он тебе мысль прививает, что если не проголосуешь, мандаринов больше не увидишь. Наверно.  ::

----------


## Leof

Ох, зришь в корень!

----------


## Rtyom

Вспомним ещё одну мудрую вещь: поплеваться через плечо. 
(Хотя в последнее время я чего-то сомневаюсь в её мудрости.)

----------


## mishau_

> Путин прямо вот сейчас проникновенно так ко мне обратился из телевизора: "Я прошу Вас прийти на выборы и проголосовать за Единую Россию!"

 Those Who Sacrifice Liberty For Security Deserve Neither
Benjamin Franklin

----------


## Ramil

> Those Who Sacrifice Liberty For Security Deserve Neither
> Benjamin Franklin

 Умный всё-таки был мужик.

----------


## Rtyom

Какие вы все пессимисты!   ::

----------


## Юрка

А почему меня никто не отговаривает голосовать за ЕР?..  ::  
У вас осталось 4 часа.

----------


## Ramil

> А почему меня никто не отговаривает голосовать за ЕР?..  
> У вас осталось 4 часа.

 Я собираюсь принципиально нарушить закон о выборах завтра  ::

----------


## Leof

Ой, а я сейчас в списке заметил СПС - партия белых и немцев - это, дайте я угадаю, это монархисты и репатрианты, и ещё возвращенцы из иммиграции после Октябрьской революции. У них даже в слове _немцев_ закралась ошибка!

----------


## Ramil

Удивляет, что много голосов за Явлинского, неужели люди ещё ему верят?

----------


## Юрка

> Ой, а я сейчас в списке заметил СПС - партия белых и немцев

 Я за них раньше голосовал, каюсь. Больше не буду...
Главный немец кому-то дал в морду. Злой как собака. Мелкий оказался тип.

----------


## Юрка

> Удивляет, что много голосов за Явлинского, неужели люди ещё ему верят?

 Физиономия мне его не внушает доверия. Есть у меня подозрение, что он облажается, если получит реальную власть. Но сильного отторжения нет. Интеллигент, делает вид, что знает как лучше... 
А каков должен быть идеальный набор партий для России?
Кто-нибудь представляет?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Удивляет, что много голосов за Явлинского, неужели люди ещё ему верят?   Физиономия мне его не внушает доверия. Есть у меня подозрение, что он облажается, если получит реальную власть. Но сильного отторжения нет. Интеллигент, делает вид, что знает как лучше... 
> А каков должен быть идеальный набор партий для России?
> Кто-нибудь представляет?

 Ну, приблизительно так, хотя это тоже - далеко от идеала.
ЕР ~30%
КПРФ ~30%
ЛДПР ~25%
Справедливая Россия ~5%
Яблоко ~5%
СПС ~5% 
На самом деле, я бы 50% (225 мест) жестко отдал бы независимым депутатам. Партиям - остальные 50%.

----------


## Scrabus

А каков должен быть идеальный набор партий для России?   

> ЕР ~30%
> КПРФ ~30%
> ЛДПР ~25%
> Справедливая Россия ~5%
> Яблоко ~5%
> СПС ~5% 
> На самом деле, я бы 50% (225 мест) жестко отдал бы независимым депутатам. Партиям - остальные 50%.

 Уж0с нафих, испугался   ::  . Чур меня от такого набора.

----------


## Юрка

> Ну, приблизительно так, хотя это тоже - далеко от идеала.
> ЕР ~30%
> КПРФ ~30%
> ЛДПР ~25%
> Справедливая Россия ~5%
> Яблоко ~5%
> СПС ~5%
> На самом деле, я бы 50% (225 мест) жестко отдал бы независимым депутатам. Партиям - остальные 50%.

 Но это же не власть, а колхозное собрание. Обсуждать любой вопрос будут до утра. Надо две-три партии и чтобы у кого-то было большинство. Ну, типа, тори пришли к власти, виги ушли их критиковать и т.д.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Ну, приблизительно так, хотя это тоже - далеко от идеала.
> ЕР ~30%
> КПРФ ~30%
> ЛДПР ~25%
> Справедливая Россия ~5%
> Яблоко ~5%
> СПС ~5%
> На самом деле, я бы 50% (225 мест) жестко отдал бы независимым депутатам. Партиям - остальные 50%.   Но это же не власть, а колхозное собрание. Обсуждать любой вопрос будут до утра. Надо две-три партии и чтобы у кого-то было большинство. Ну, типа, тори пришли к власти, виги ушли их критиковать и т.д.

 Ну, на всех не угодишь, но этот набор реально отражает политические нужды населения (не то, как они голосовать будут, а то, кому они близки). Но половину - точно под независимых.

----------


## Wowik

Картинка

----------


## Юрка

> Ну, на всех не угодишь, но этот набор реально отражает политические нужды населения (не то, как они голосовать будут, а то, кому они близки).

 А зачем столько левых? Предлагаю объединить КПРФ с Яблоком и со Справедливой Россией. У них же у всех левая идея, только Зюганов окучивает рабочий класс, Явлинский - интеллигенцию, а Миронов - не знаю кого. Надо делиться не по электорату, а по идеям.
Правых тоже объединить: СПС + Гражданская сила + ЕР.
В итоге получаем две партии. 
А система независимых - это минимизация контроля за депутатами. Наверное это удобно тем, кто видит в них лобби для своих интересов. Ведь отдельного депутата легче купить, чем партию.

----------


## Юрка

> Картинка

 А почему там слово партия чере i ?
С Украины ветер дует?  ::

----------


## mishau_

> А зачем столько левых? Предлагаю объединить КПРФ с Яблоком и со Справедливой Россией. У них же у всех левая идея, только Зюганов окучивает рабочий класс, Явлинский - интеллигенцию, а Миронов - не знаю кого.

 Я знаю - будло!

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Ну, на всех не угодишь, но этот набор реально отражает политические нужды населения (не то, как они голосовать будут, а то, кому они близки).   А зачем столько левых?

 Да потому что у нас пол-страны придерживаются левых взглядов.   

> Предлагаю объединить КПРФ с Яблоком и со Справедливой Россией.

 Можно, правда Яблоко лучше вообще выкинуть.  
У них же у всех левая идея, только Зюганов окучивает рабочий класс, Явлинский - интеллигенцию, а Миронов - не знаю кого. Надо делиться не по электорату, а по идеям. 
Зюганов - номенклатурщик. Идея у него одна - вернуть СССР, и чтобы всё было "как было".
Явлинский - оппортунист. Фактически вообще ничего из себя не представляет. Не знаю, кого он там окучивает, но интеллигенция - явно не с ним.
Миронов - хочет, чтобы всё у всех было, но не знает, как это сделать. 
Т.е. треть Думы - просто балласт, которые будут просто тупо сидеть и тормозить правительство. Кроме как критиковать, они больше ничего делать не умеют.   

> Правых тоже объединить: СПС + Гражданская сила + ЕР.

 СПС с ЕР необъединимы в принципе. Это как попытаться совместить два магнита одноименными полюсами. К тому же - ЕР - это не политическая партия, это клуб. У них политической программы даже нет. "Всё делать как завещал великий Путин" - это не программа - это говно. 
СПС представляет интересы 1-2% граждан. И, в основном тех, кто являясь гражданином, проживает за рубежом. Обеспеченные люди правых взглядов скорее примкнут к фэн-клубу ВВП (ЕР), чем к ним.   

> А система независимых - это минимизация контроля за депутатами.

 Да, как раз это и хорошо. Депутат должен своей головой думать, а не работать по указанию старших товарищей по партии.   

> Наверное это удобно тем, кто видит в них лобби для своих интересов. Ведь отдельного депутата легче купить, чем партию.

 Да, но один там немного и решает. Вот смотри, за голосование по определённому вопросу один депутат берёт, скажем $10000, лидер фракции в 50 человек - $100000. (приблизительно лидер фракции по стоимости = 10 депутатам по стоимости, экономия составляет $400000). Т.е., если бы партий не было, то на покупку 50 голосов надо было бы выложить пол-лимона зелени. И ещё с каждым надо было бы проводить "работу".
Так что наоборот - фракция для лоббистов более выгодна экономически. 
Цифры условные, но, думаю, недалеки от истины.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Ну, на всех не угодишь, но этот набор реально отражает политические нужды населения (не то, как они голосовать будут, а то, кому они близки).   А зачем столько левых? Предлагаю объединить КПРФ с Яблоком и со Справедливой Россией. У них же у всех левая идея, только Зюганов окучивает рабочий класс, Явлинский - интеллигенцию, а Миронов - не знаю кого. Надо делиться не по электорату, а по идеям.
> Правых тоже объединить: СПС + Гражданская сила + ЕР.
> В итоге получаем две партии. 
> А система независимых - это минимизация контроля за депутатами. Наверное это удобно тем, кто видит в них лобби для своих интересов. Ведь отдельного депутата легче купить, чем партию.

 Я вот не понял, с чего это всех решили объединять-то? Ты правый, а ты левый значит, иди в одну кучу, так чтоле? Это же примитивно... И с какого "Яблоко" отправили к коммунистам и в соответствующее крыло? Уж кому-кому, а для них это вообще не в тему и коммунистов они на дух не переваривают...

----------


## BappaBa

Пойду-ка я проголосую. Говорят, в буфете родной школы очень вкусные вкусности. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

То, что "независимый" депутат независим от партии, еще не значит, что он независим от внешних денежных вливаний. Смешно надеяться, что такие депутаты будут думать "своей головой". Скорее они будут вертеться, как флюгеры. 
В то же время даже честный независимый депутат - песчинка. Реально он переломить ход обсуждения не сможет.

----------


## Ramil

> То, что "независимый" депутат независим от партии, еще не значит, что он независим от внешних денежных вливаний. Смешно надеяться, что такие депутаты будут думать "своей головой". Скорее они будут вертеться, как флюгеры.

 Это и требуется. Их сложно организовать и сложно заставить проголосовать так "как надо". А в таких условиях, результаты голосований будут больше защищены от попыток лоббирования.

----------


## BappaBa

1. ЕР
2. КПРФ
3. ЛДПР
пока...

----------


## Wowik

"Это позволит сформировать Государственную Дулю ..." (с) Ю.Лужков

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

поразительные новости!   ::  
а все здесь голосовали? какие впечатления?

----------


## BappaBa

> а все здесь голосовали? какие впечатления?

 Я посетил свою школу, голосование проходило в холле, где находился мой класс начальной школы. =) Масса воспоминаний. =) Народу было довольно много. Как я узнал, почти все знакомые голосовали "за Путина".

----------


## mishau_

> В то же время даже честный независимый депутат - песчинка. Реально он переломить ход обсуждения не сможет.

 Это, извиняюсь, в некотром смысле - стадная психология.

----------


## Basil77

Вот что меня больше всего удивляет, так это феномен Жириновского: где все эти, мягко говоря, оригиналы, которые за него голосуют, в реальной жизни? У меня нет ни одного знакомого, кто бы признался: да, я голосовал за Жирика, однако же он стабильно набирает свои 10%...  :: 
P.S. А ЕдРо действительно задрало на этих выборах. Путин после этой кампании сильно упал в моих глазах.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Как я узнал, почти все знакомые голосовали "за Путина".

  Зато здесь на форуме какое-то засилье яблочкистов. Вы меня удивили. Это ведь далеко не самая популярная партия.
Скажите хоть, чем оно ("Яблоко") вас привлекает. =)

----------


## Ramil

> Вот что меня больше всего удивляет, так это феномен Жириновского: где все эти, мягко говоря, оригиналы, которые за него голосуют, в реальной жизни? У меня нет ни одного знакомого, кто бы признался: да, я голосовал за Жирика, однако же он стабильно набирает свои 10%... 
> P.S. А ЕдРо действительно задрало на этих выборах. Путин после этой кампании сильно упал в моих глазах.

 Я голосовал за ЛДПР сегодня, так что можешь показывать на меня пальцем.
Свои мотивы я объяснил в этой ветке чуть ранее.

----------


## Basil77

Ну я голосовал за Явлинского например. Не потому что я, как это говорится "его электорат" (на прошлых выборах голосовал за "Родину"), а потому что он вызывает у меня наименьшее раздражение из всех остальных в списке. Я знал на 100%, что он не пройдёт, и мой голос, в основном, достанется ЕдРу, но альтернативой были только коммунисты, Жирик и ЖиРоПень. Все четыре прошедшие в думу партии ничего, кроме раздражения у меня не вызывают, поэтому я решил отдать свой голос не в пользу той или иной фракции в будущей думе (мне пофигу на сколько процентов больше будет у одной и меньше у другой), а просто чтобы поддержать мужика.
Кстати, Рамиль, если бы Явлинский был оппортунистом, он бы давно вступил в ЕдРо и возглавлял бы в госдуме какой-нибудь комитет по экономическому развитию (или одноимённое министерство, к примеру).

----------


## Basil77

Сейчас смотрел на Euronews обзор выборов. На экране папаша Зю - подпись внизу: "Russia: Communists"; следущая картинка: Жирик - подпись: "Russia: Populists". Меня порадовало  ::  Действительно, почему он не переименует ЛДПР в ППР?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Кстати, Рамиль, если бы Явлинский был оппортунистом, он бы давно вступил в ЕдРо и возглавлял бы в госдуме какой-нибудь комитет по экономическому развитию (или одноимённое министерство, к примеру).

 Да, если бы он не был оппортунистом лет 10 назад, вполне возможно, было бы именно так, но он подорвал к себе доверие у власть имущих тогда, а сейчас он как тот "неуловимый Джо" - не потому что такой принципиальный, а потому что нах. никому не нужен.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Как я узнал, почти все знакомые голосовали "за Путина".    Зато здесь на форуме какое-то засилье яблочкистов. Вы меня удивили. Это ведь далеко не самая популярная партия.
> Скажите хоть, чем оно ("Яблоко") вас привлекает. =)

 Всегда голосовал и буду голосовать за "Яблоко", потому что считаю, что предлагаемая ими система является наиболее подходящей для России. Это единственная демократическая партия с чёткой идеологией и принципами, которые "яблочники" стараются подтверждать на деле. А не являются популистами-говорунами вроде уже вышеупомянутого Жирика. 
Вот, почитайте(хоть выборы и закончились, но тем не менее) кто не читал программу "Яблока"(особенно те, кто зачислил их к коммунистам   ::  : .
А вот запрещённый ОРТ предвыборный Ролик , возможно вопросов станет меньше).  ::   
P.S. ЕД хз вообще что такое, тупо следуют за Путиным и ничего не делают, даже никакой инициативы от них нет. Одно недоразумение, а не партия.
P.S2. За "Родину" никогда не голосовал, _ф_се националисты-фашисты отправляются ф лес незамедлительно и бесповоротно.

----------


## Юрка

> Вот, почитайте(хоть выборы и закончились, но тем не менее) кто не читал программу "Яблока"(особенно те, кто зачислил их к коммунистам   :

 Я не понял, это в чей камень огород?..  ::  
И Яблоко и КПРФ за социальное равенство, за улучшение жизни бедных. Значит, обе левые. Правда Яблоко - либералы, а коммунисты готовы к диктатуре пролетариата.

----------


## Scorpio

> И Яблоко и КПРФ за социальное равенство, за улучшение жизни бедных. Значит, обе левые. Правда Яблоко - либералы, а коммунисты готовы к диктатуре пролетариата.

 А разве это реально: проповедовать "либеральные" ценности, и при этом ратовать за "улучшение жизни бедных"? 
Я бы в принципе охарактеризовал "Яблоко" как правых популистов.

----------


## Юрка

> А разве это реально: проповедовать "либеральные" ценности, и при этом ратовать за "улучшение жизни бедных"?

 Вот статья из Википедии (либерализм перечислен вместе с коммунизмом).  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D0% ... 0%BA%D0%B0)

----------


## Ramil

Просто когда писалась теория коммунизма, капитализм не подразумевал наличие у людей каких-либо либеральных свобод. За 150 лет, многое изменилось. Нельзя подходить к этим постоянно изменяющимся понятиям с определениями, которые сформулировали Маркс и Энгельс. 
В наши дни, нет абсолютно "чистых" форм капитализма и социализма. И разница между ними, кстати, не в наличии каких-либо свобод, а в форме собственности на средства производства товаров и услуг. Всё остальное - частности.
Если коммунисты желают сохранить частную собственность на средства производства, они не могут называть себя коммунистами.
Это не хорошо и не плохо - это просто не соответствует определению.

----------


## Scrabus

Юрка писал:  

> Я не понял, это в чей камень огород?.. Cool
> И Яблоко и КПРФ за социальное равенство, за улучшение жизни бедных. Значит, обе левые. Правда Яблоко - либералы, а коммунисты готовы к диктатуре пролетариата.

 Из вашей же википедии: 
Росси́йская объединённая демократи́ческая па́ртия «Я́блоко». 
Идеология: 	социал-либерализм *либеральная демократия* 
Т.е. не близкие КПРФ в принципе. Читаем далее 
В один момент, "Яблоко" чуть было не объединилось с СПС, что опять-таки говорит не в пользу того, что они левые:  

> В июне 2000 «Яблоко» и Союз правых сил подписали соглашение "О мерах по объединению политических общественных организаций СПС и «Яблоко». Стороны договорились о таких направлениях сотрудничества, как выдвижение на следующих думских выборах единого списка кандидатов; поддержка на всех региональных и местных выборах единых согласованных кандидатов; принятие мер к созданию объединённых организаций на местах; определение организационно-правовой формы будущей единой коалиции; создание Объединённого политического совета.
> .......
> Камнем преткновения стало предложение СПС о выдвижении единого кандидата от демократических сил на президентских выборах 2004. Реакция «Яблока» была негативной. СПС предложил определить кандидата на основе итогов парламентских выборов, рассматривая их как рейтинговое голосование. «Яблоко» отказалось, предложив перенести решение этой проблемы на Демократическое совещание с участием широкого круга различных общественных организаций и гражданских инициатив и оценивать рейтинг кандидатов на основе послепарламентских социологических исследований, заказанных различным институтам. 
> В ответ на инициативы СПС «Яблоко» стало настаивать на том, чтобы прежде всего определиться по программным позициям — например, определить отношение к предложенной Правительством реформе РАО «ЕЭС» России. Но СПС такая проблематика переговоров не устраивала. Нежелание «Яблока» идти на союз с СПС на его условиях снова вызвало негативную реакцию в прессе. 
> В ноябре 2002 «Яблоко» отказалось от идеи совместных предвыборных списков с СПС. В итоге к концу 2002 отношения между партиями снова переросли в серьёзный конфликт, а планы развития сотрудничества между ними были фактически сорваны. 
> Руководство «Яблока» переориентировалось на укрепление партнёрских связей с другими демократическими организациями, гражданскими инициативами и отдельными общественными деятелями демократического толка в рамках Демократического совещания, идея которого была выдвинута Явлинским ещё весной 2000. 
> В январе 2003 «Яблоко» предложило для обсуждения проект объединительной платформы для демократов — Хартию новой демократической коалиции. Общие принципы «Хартии» направлены на построение в России демократического правового государства, реально обеспечивающего права и свободы человека; цивилизованной современной рыночной экономики европейского типа; гражданского общества; справедливой системы социальной защиты.

 
Ещё момент, отношение к КПРФ:   

> Как оппозиционной партии «Яблоку» приходилось нередко совместно голосовать с КПРФ не только за вотумы недоверия правительству, но и против разработанных кабинетом министров законодательных инициатив — в частности, в области социальной политики. Тем не менее руководство «Яблока» настаивает на том, что у них и КПРФ различные цели, радикально отличающееся понимание задач, стоящих перед Россией. Между представителями двух партий в Думе разгорались ожесточённые дискуссии, касавшиеся вопросов как текущего законодательства, так и актуальных политических проблем. У «Яблока» и КПРФ — разные электораты, в результате чего эти партии практически не пересекаются на выборах.

 Кстати, один из аспектов, чем привлекает "Яблоко" таков, что они не берут чисто демократию и пытаются её "всучить" в российскую действительность, а адаптировали её в своей программе под Россию, учитывая местные реалии. Вот и получилось не "чистая", а пропорционально грамотная демократическая программа, ориентированная не столько на "богатеньких", сколько для широкую публику, которая правда пока не в состоянии это оценить...   
__________________________________________________  _______
Btw, согласен с Рамилем, сейчас "чистых" фактически нет. А реальная подгонка к той или другой стороне довольно условна. Поэтому все эти предложения в виде объединения всех "левых" и всех "правых" при существующих реалиях выглядят довольно нелепо  :P

----------


## Юрка

> Т.е. не близкие КПРФ в принципе.

 Близкие-близкие. Вот, читаем:  
"В политике левыми традиционно называются многие направления и идеологии, целью которых являются (в частности) социальное равноправие и улучшение жизненных условий для наименее привилегированных слоёв общества. К ним относят социализм, социал-демократию, коммунизм, социальный (противопоставленный классическому) либерализм, анархизм. Противоположностью являются правые.  
В классическом значении левой политики, она стремится к равным условиям для всех людей, независимо от национальной, этнической, половой и прочей принадлежности – согласно идеалам Французской революции «Свобода, равенство, братство» (libert

----------


## Scrabus

На данный момент они стремятся не уравнять всех, а повысить условия жизни для большинства. Но это не значит, что их нужно зачислять к социалистам. У нас на данный момент слишком большая пропасть между бедными и богатыми и поднимать средний класс нужно в любом случае, иначе всё заглохнет. А методы выбраны для этого вполне демократические. По мне, так такая демократия намного более правая.  ::  Почитай то, что я выложил постом выше. Какие могут быть причисления к левому крылу и к сторонникам социализма я не понял?

----------


## Юрка

> Но это не значит, что их нужно зачислять к социалистам.

 Так вот же, из их программы: "Нам нужна стратегия «выравнивания возможностей», ... социальное государство...".
Да и пенсии обещали кажется резко повысить...

----------


## Ramil

А я вот что думаю, у ЕДРы в Думе теперь достаточно мест, чтобы проводить любые законы, невзирая на всех остальных?
Кто-нибудь может вспомнить, сколько там голосов-то надо, чтобы президентское вето преодолеть? 
Граждане, блин, получили что заслуживали. 
И ещё вопрос, зачем теперь Грызлу Путин? 
Кто такой Путин - так депутатишко, а Грызло - ночальнег Партии.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Думаешь, лучше было бы, если б "Яблоко" получило большинство?
Они давно уже стали "профессиональными опозиционерами", больше делать они ничего не умеют, а если и умели, то давно разучились за ненадобностью. Идеологии как таковой я у них не вижу, как и вразумительной программы. Единственная их заслуга - эта самая "оппозиционность". Отберии ее, и ничего не останется. Очередное чиновничье стадо. 
Впрочем, как верно было подмечено, на этих выборах народ голосовал не за партию, не за идею, не за программу, а за личность, за лидера. Явлинский в этом плане, как бы он не пыжился, очень сильно уступает Путину. В результате имеем то, что имеем.

----------


## Ramil

> Думаешь, лучше было бы, если б "Яблоко" получило большинство?
> ... В результате имеем то, что имеем.

 Да причём здесь Яблоко, я против монополии ЕР, вот и всё. Теперь, получается, что смысла в присутствии других партий в Думе нет. Теперь Едра совершенно спокойно может проводить какие угодно законы, учитывая, что Совет Федерации вообще сплошь марионеточный, а голосов в думе у ЕДры столько, что можно не сильно парясь преодолевать вето президента. Получается, то исполнительная и законодательная власть в нашей стране "в кармане" у одной-единственной политической партии. Это хорошо разве?
Разве можно было допускать это?

----------


## mishau_

*Андрей Илларионов:*   
*** 
После этого шага уйти из власти, стать тем самым частным человеком, про которого вы спрашиваете, станет уже невозможно. Тогда будет речь идти не о третьем сроке, тогда будет речь идти о пожизненном сроке. Неважно, на каком посту. 
И в таком случае, увы, как говорится, век свободы не видать. Любая позиция важна, позиция руководителя страны важна, почетна, дает ресурсы, полномочия, возможности, но любая позиция, в том числе такая, несопоставима с личной свободой человека. Очень боюсь, что в этой ситуации Владимира Путин может оказаться заложником тех решений, тех ошибок, серия которых была совершена в последнее время и в том числе в последние несколько недель.   
*** 
Диктатура - это лишь один подвид авторитарного режима. Думаю, сейчас это не традиционная диктатура, но возможно, через некоторое время, через несколько месяцев, видимо, у нас у всех, у граждан страны появится такая неприятная возможность познакомиться с этим ближе.

----------


## Scrabus

> Думаешь, лучше было бы, если б "Яблоко" получило большинство?
> Они давно уже стали "профессиональными опозиционерами", больше делать они ничего не умеют, а если и умели, то давно разучились за ненадобностью. Идеологии как таковой я у них не вижу, как и вразумительной программы. Единственная их заслуга - эта самая "оппозиционность". Отберии ее, и ничего не останется. Очередное чиновничье стадо. 
> Впрочем, как верно было подмечено, на этих выборах народ голосовал не за партию, не за идею, не за программу, а за личность, за лидера. Явлинский в этом плане, как бы он не пыжился, очень сильно уступает Путину. В результате имеем то, что имеем.

 Постыдились бы такой откровенный бред писать... А если уж пишите такое, аргументируйте пожалуйста... Программа у них пожалуй самая вразумительная, не поленись и ещё раз прочитайте: http://www.yavlinsky.ru/said/documen....phtml?id=3342 .
А идеологии как таковой нет именно у ЕДР, она просто отсутствует за ненадобностью. Ведь у них есть непобедимый козырь в рукаве - полная поддержка непревзойдённого Путина! 
Что можно делать даже так http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wp9MrV_J9i8 и  так, всё-равно большинству класть...

----------


## Lampada

*Они должны сидеть в тюрьме* http://www.dolgopa.ru/vybory/oni.html

----------


## Юрка

> Думаешь, лучше было бы, если б "Яблоко" получило большинство?

 +1

----------


## BappaBa

Конституцию "под Президента" давным-давно переписал ЕБН. Помните какое было бодалово между крупными партиями в Думе и ЕБН? ЕБН проект закона, а Дума (в лице большинства из комми) ему в ответ закон об импичменте. До танков дошло. Он и переписал основной закон под себя. Так что никакое вето Президента ни одно ЕдРо не преодолеет. А Президент имеет право распустить Думу. Не нужно все малевать только черными красками. И вообще, слишком много политики, почти как в 89-91гг. В топку!!!

----------


## mishau_

> *Они должны сидеть в тюрьме* http://www.dolgopa.ru/vybory/oni.html

 У нас вся страна такая. Всех не пересажаешь.

----------


## BappaBa

> У нас вся страна такая. Всех не пересажаешь.

 Опять с народом не повезло?

----------


## Scrabus

> А я за Путина.
> Хотя, Гражданская сила симпатична чем-то.

  

> +1

 Особенно в это контексте улыбнуло   ::  . )) Голосуете за ЕДро, т.е. за жополизов(давайте называть вещи своими именами   ::  ), а поддерживаете Путина "Я за Путина"(ака президента, а не лидера партии даже). Не нужно путать выборы в гос. думу и выборы президента. Если Путина ещё есть за что уважать, то ЕДро едва ли. Тупо распиаренная партия, которая на деле ничего из себя не представляет. Кстати они и сами понимают это, поэтому тупо давят на людей и оказывают запрещенное стимулирование, вроде: 100 рублей за голос, подарки и розыгрыши от ЕД, путёвки и экскурсии и т.д :roflmao:
А "Яблоко" никогда не наберёт большинство,  потому что подтасовывать документы последнее дело, которым они могут заняться. Это не в их правилах. Да и голосов они столько не наберут,  потому что в России голосуют за бутылку водки до сих пор или за 100 рублей. И за тех кто лучше пропиарен + как начальство скажет. Вкупе с бесконечными махинациями, в России всегда будут у власти партии вроде ЕД, которые рвутся к власти через любую грязь. Мафия одним словом.  

> Опять с народом не повезло?

 Очень может быть...Менталитет такой...специфический, гм, мягко говоря.  

> *Они должны сидеть в тюрьме* http://www.dolgopa.ru/vybory/oni.html

 Ух та родной город   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Особенно в это контексте улыбнуло   . )) Голосуете за ЕДро,... а поддерживаете Путина

 Пытался понять, но...  ::

----------


## Scrabus

Ладно, спрошу проще, Юрка. Вы ставите знак равенства между ЕД и Путиным?

----------


## BappaBa

> в России голосуют за бутылку водки до сих пор или за 100 рублей.

 Не первый раз уже это читаю; так обидно, что ни того ни другого мне не досталось. =)
На выборах 96-го был наблюдателем от партии Явлинского, за что честно получил несколько сотен рублей. =) Самое интересное было посмотреть на всю эту выборную кухню изнутри.

----------


## Scrabus

> На выборах 96-го был наблюдателем от партии Явлинского, за что честно получил несколько сотен рублей. =) Самое интересное было посмотреть на всю эту выборную кухню изнутри.

 Ну как, посмотрел? КрасавчеГи, да?   ::   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Ладно, спрошу проще, Юрка. Вы ставите знак равенства между ЕД и Путиным?

 Спасибо. Нет конечно. Путин и ЕР - это непересекающиеся множества!  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  На выборах 96-го был наблюдателем от партии Явлинского, за что честно получил несколько сотен рублей. =) Самое интересное было посмотреть на всю эту выборную кухню изнутри.   Ну как, посмотрел? КрасавчеГи, да?

 Мне запомнились несколько моментов. =) Наблюдателями были только мы (от Явлинского) и коммунисты. Коммунисты были все в возрасте и менялись часто, часа через два. Мы не скрывали сумму, за которую работали, а они утверждали, что просто по зову сердца. После закрытия участка приехали несколько человек из штабов Лебедя и Брынцалова. Помню, от Брынцалова были парни как фильме "Бумер". =) После подсчета листков начальница этого участка начала упаковывать неиспользованные бюллетени. Все молчат, всем пофиг (а может просто не знают правил), и только один наблюдатель (мужик от коммунистов) заявил, что по закону о выборах, неиспользованные бюллетени должны быть сразу же уничтожены/испорчены. Тетка ушла куда-то звонить, а вернувшись с недовольным видом сказала, что у нее нет ни дрели, ни топора, поэтому сами гасите эти  лишние бумажки. Коммунисты (при нашей помощи) все порвали. =) 
upd: Да, еще был интересный момент. =) После подсчета голосов, когда выяснилось, что победили Ельцин и Лебедь, одна бабулька (из коммунистов) зло так сказала: "Зажравшиеся зеленоградцы!" =)

----------


## Scrabus

> Спасибо. Нет конечно. Путин и ЕР - это непересекающиеся множества!

 Зря смеётесь ). Полная поддержка ЕР-а Путину ещё не означает знака равенства между ними. Попробуйте рассматривать эту партию как именно партию, а не как вы рассматриваете Путина. Такое ощущения, что реально на выборы делегировали Путина сражаться со всеми партиями   ::  .

----------


## Leof

Мне показалось, что мысль была такая: 
В представлении большинства избирателей партия Единая Россия отождествлялась с Путиным (жаль, что это не одно и то же). Поэтому голосовали за Путина, а галочку ставили за всю партию целиком - заодно. У меня за это время сложилось впечатление об ЕР, как об огромном и страшном Микки-Маусе, который призывно машет всем в Дисней-Ленде и фотографируется с детьми, убеждая их, что именно он-то настоящий Микки-Маус и есть. Хотя по парку бродят ещё полсотни таких же. Только вместо Микки они надели костюмы Путина.

----------


## Scrabus

> Мне показалось, что мысль была такая: 
> В представлении большинства избирателей партия Единая Россия отождествлялась с Путиным (жаль, что это не одно и то же). Поэтому голосовали за Путина, а галочку ставили за всю партию целиком - заодно.

 Так и было, голосовали за ЕД как за Путина(. Люди не видят разницу. 
Интересно другое. Как бы голосовал избиратель, не будь фамилии Путина в списке ЕД? Идеология партии от этого бы не поменялась, но вот результаты бы были другими наверняка... Хотя опять махинации решили бы...

----------


## Leof

Точно, всё бы немного уравновесилось бы тогда. 64% это очень много.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus        Originally Posted by BappaBa  На выборах 96-го был наблюдателем от партии Явлинского, за что честно получил несколько сотен рублей. =) Самое интересное было посмотреть на всю эту выборную кухню изнутри.   Ну как, посмотрел? КрасавчеГи, да?      Мне запомнились несколько моментов. =) Наблюдателями были только мы (от Явлинского) и коммунисты. Коммунисты были все в возрасте и менялись часто, часа через два. Мы не скрывали сумму, за которую работали, а они утверждали, что просто по зову сердца. После закрытия участка приехали несколько человек из штабов Лебедя и Брынцалова. Помню, от Брынцалова были парни как фильме "Бумер". =) После подсчета листков начальница этого участка начала упаковывать неиспользованные бюллетени. Все молчат, всем пофиг (а может просто не знают правил), и только один наблюдатель (мужик от коммунистов) заявил, что по закону о выборах, неиспользованные бюллетени должны быть сразу же уничтожены/испорчены. Тетка ушла куда-то звонить, а вернувшись с недовольным видом сказала, что у нее нет ни дрели, ни топора, поэтому сами гасите эти  лишние бумажки. Коммунисты (при нашей помощи) все порвали. =) 
> upd: Да, еще был интересный момент. =) После подсчета голосов, когда выяснилось, что победили Ельцин и Лебедь, одна бабулька (из коммунистов) зло так сказала: "Зажравшиеся зеленоградцы!" =)

 =)))

----------


## BappaBa

> Как бы голосовал избиратель, не будь фамилии Путина в списке ЕД? Идеология партии от этого бы не поменялась, но вот результаты бы были другими наверняка... Хотя опять махинации решили бы...

 ИМХО, половина вообще бы не пришла на выборы, а за ЕдРо проголосовало бы процентов 15-20. Ясно же, что народ отдал свои голоса за ВВП, тем более, что он об этом просил.

----------


## BappaBa

О, помянул нечистого (много лет о нем ничего не слышал), а он тут как тут. =) *Суд отложил рассмотрение дела компании "Брынцалов-А"* http://www.rambler.ru/news/events/crime/548291420.html

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  У нас вся страна такая. Всех не пересажаешь.   Опять с народом не повезло?

 Народу не повезло. Но люди счастливы, потому что не знают как плохо живут.     ::

----------

